# Humphrey's First Trip to the Groomer



## rasilton (Dec 14, 2013)

Humphrey went to get groomed for the first time today. I was so impressed by the store I choose to use, an all natural pet store that does grooming as well, and I will certainly bring lil H back again. Humphrey did not exhibit any anxiety and my groomer said he was happy the entire time. I also LOVE that she listened to my requests about what I wanted for Humphrey. His paws and legs were cleaned up, his nails were cut, his sanitary areas were dealt with, and all of his hair was left on his face!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Humphrey's sure is a cutie!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

I love Humphrey's little blue bow. So cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks so sweet. Glad you found the right groomer!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks adorable. His groomer is a keeper for sure.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love how his coloring is turning out! It is adorable with the light brown on top.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I just figured out what Humphrey's coloring reminds me of... German Chocolate Cake! I had some when we were playing in the North End in Boston last week. Yummy! ound:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I just figured out what Humphrey's coloring reminds me of... German Chocolate Cake! I had some when we were playing in the North End in Boston last week. Yummy! ound:


If I went to the north End, Pam, I would be eating Italian, not German! lol


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah his colouring is really unusual and striking!


----------



## SherryLee (Mar 20, 2014)

Humphrey is just too cute! How old is he? We are getting our puppy Hank in 2 weeks (9 weeks old) and I will probably be keeping him also in a "puppy cut". I am curious about what age I will think he is ready.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> If I went to the north End, Pam, I would be eating Italian, not German! lol


It was from Mike's Pastry so it counts.  I am not a cannoli fan. The rest of the family got cannolis. It was sooooo good.


----------

